# Home office chairs



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

I need a better home office chair. Mine was a cheap used buy when I started wah a few years back.
Now I’m only wah, I’m getting lots of back/hip pain sitting 
I need something with quite a deep seat due to long thighs and lots of adjustment, including arms (ideally removable if needed), lumbar support. Cloth not leather/vinyl

this sort of style needed, grey or black preferred
https://www.2ndhnd.com/collections/task-chairs

Ideally of course I’d try a few out but not easy right now and not many places sell from a showroom, so it will have to be an online leap of faith. Happy to buy a refurb from a better brand. 

Can anyone suggest a brand, seller (the one linked above has lots of choice) etc. Ready assembled would make life easier but some assembly manageable

Budget up to £500 or so I guess, but more if really warranted (it’s a business expense after all)

cheers 👍


----------



## jowwy (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> I need a better home office chair. Mine was a cheap used buy when I started wah a few years back.
> Now I’m only wah, I’m getting lots of back/hip pain sitting
> I need something with quite a deep seat due to long thighs and lots of adjustment, including arms (ideally removable if needed), lumbar support. Cloth not leather/vinyl
> 
> ...


i think spending £500 for an office chair when your new to chair buying is over kill.......maybe you should buy a £50 chair first, then if you like it, upgrade to a better chair in the future


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2020)

It's a bit like saddles - you are going to have to sit on one. Any Ikea stores or office supplies. I'm working off a dining room chair, which isn't ideal !

My fancy chair is at work, but we had to get a few in for me to try - my main issue was good lumbar support to push my spine forward.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jun 2020)

Don’t buy a chair just yet. Approach your workplace and ask for an desk assessment. As they have asked you to work from home during this period they have a responsibility to make sure your safe at home when you work for work purposes. the assessment should also identify other needs such as a proper desk or workspace and a laptop riser and potentially keyboard and mouse. Everyone will be different and no two assessments the same. My work has handed out over 200 items of furniture/risers recently to make sure everyone can work from home safely.

Could you arrange to go into the office and take your work chair home and use that as a temporary loan until the workplace reopens?


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Don’t buy a chair just yet. Approach your workplace and ask for an desk assessment. As they have asked you to work from home during this period they have a responsibility to make sure your safe at home when you work for work purposes. Could you arrange to go into the office and take your work chair home and use that as a temporary loan until the workplace reopens?


I'm a contractor so I don't really have another permanent workplace. My limited company will be buying it 

I was working 2-3 days from home before lockdown but now it's 4, it's taken its toll!

@fossyant I want better quality than Ikea and there's no way I'm going near one!

I could try John Lewis but they look to be very short on stock other than the £1500+ models


----------



## DCLane (30 Jun 2020)

Ditto the advice above about one that fits.

I'm aware you're home-based in your own business but places should now be open to try them. I've a specialist chair that my university bought which is great - but there's no model on there!


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Don’t buy a chair just yet. Approach your workplace and ask for an desk assessment. As they have asked you to work from home during this period they have a responsibility to make sure your safe at home when you work for work purposes. Could you arrange to go into the office and take your work chair home and use that as a temporary loan until the workplace reopens?



Vickster is self employed. We've got loads of staff wanting chairs - we couldn't afford to replace them all, so have said if they need one, we will open up on a specific day/time - book in and collect your chair.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jun 2020)

Ahh, in that case... Facebook market place?


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2020)

As an employee, it would be potentially classed as a taxable benefit, which is another reason employers aren't doing it.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Jun 2020)

Easily get round this one;



fossyant said:


> As an employee, it would be potentially classed as a taxable benefit, which is another reason employers aren't doing it.



it’s not given to the employee for free but loaned and upon returning to the office or leaving the company must be returned as with most DSE stuff.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> I need a better home office chair. Mine was a cheap used buy when I started wah a few years back.
> Now I’m only wah, I’m getting lots of back/hip pain sitting
> I need something with quite a deep seat due to long thighs and lots of adjustment, including arms (ideally removable if needed), lumbar support. Cloth not leather/vinyl
> 
> ...


I am currently perched on a Giroflex 64 which work were throwing out, highly recommend after three and a bit months of sitting on one, no back trouble at all.
https://www.officechairsuk.co.uk/giroflex-g64-7578-high-back-office-chairs/


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

DCLane said:


> Ditto the advice above about one that fits.
> 
> I'm aware you're home-based in your own business but places should now be open to try them. I've a specialist chair that my university bought which is great - but there's no model on there!


There are some showrooms in London, I could cycle up. Just need to find out if they're open


----------



## fossyant (30 Jun 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Easily get round this one;
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not given to the employee for free but loaned and upon returning to the office or leaving the company must be returned as with most DSE stuff.



Then we'd end up with far more chairs than we need !


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> Easily get round this one;
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not given to the employee for free but loaned and upon returning to the office or leaving the company must be returned as with most DSE stuff.


It's not practical to drive to London however...and I didn't have a specific chair anyhow as the company hotdesks. The office is open but to only very limited numbers and everything has been set up for social distancing so taking a chair won't be possible

I (the company) has no issue with buying one


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> There are some showrooms in London, I could cycle up. Just need to find out if they're open


Crikey, its a lot cheaper at your place!
https://www.2ndhnd.com/collections/task-chairs/products/giroflex-g64-blue-task-chair


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Crikey, its a lot cheaper at your place!
> https://www.2ndhnd.com/collections/task-chairs/products/giroflex-g64-blue-task-chair


Oh good spot...but I don't want blue 

Ooh but they have in grey 
https://www.2ndhnd.com/products/giroflex-g64-grey-task-chair?_pos=3&_sid=f513bca08&_ss=r


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2020)

Seeing as you spend so much of the time welded to a desk, I would not scrimp. My company did a lot of research many years ago and bought more than 5000 of these https://www.hermanmiller.com/en_gb/products/seating/office-chairs/mirra-2-chairs/ (available in sensible colours too). They are not cheap at above £600 each, but mine has lasted 10 years easily and I purchased one with my own money for use at home too (secondhand). They are incredibly adjustable and incredibly comfortable, without doubt I would repair or replace immediately if I needed to.

The company is now using the Herman Miller Aeron, which I also love, but would not pay the extra £300 personally.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Seeing as you spend so much of the time welded to a desk, I would not scrimp. My company did a lot of research many years ago and bought more than 5000 of these https://www.hermanmiller.com/en_gb/products/seating/office-chairs/mirra-2-chairs/ (available in sensible colours too). They are not cheap at above £600 each, but mine has lasted 10 years easily and I purchased one with my own money for use at home too (secondhand). They are incredibly adjustable and incredibly comfortable, without doubt I would repair or replace immediately if I needed to.
> 
> The company is now using the Herman Miller Aeron, which I also love, but would not pay the extra £300 personally.


Thanks, they don't look especially padded? How deep is the seat (assume it slides forwards)? I'm not keen on plastic or mesh backs either


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2020)

The base is nicely sprung and the plastic back has a lot of flex and great lumber support. The mesh back on the Aeron is slightly softer than the plastic of the Mirra. For the seat depth the front rolls down so on my chair (a medium) it is adjustable from about 40-50cm.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> The base is nicely sprung and the plastic back has a lot of flex and great lumber support. The mesh back on the Aeron is slightly softer than the plastic of the Mirra. For the seat depth the front rolls down so on my chair (a medium) it is adjustable from about 40-50cm.


Thanks what's the difference between the 3 sizes? Practically?


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Thanks what's the difference between the 3 sizes? Practically?


We have the 'B' or medium across the whole company as far as I know.

Size guide here.
https://www.hermanmiller.com/conten.../other/ap_sizefitref_classic_aeron_chairs.pdf


----------



## GetFatty (30 Jun 2020)

I've got a good gaming chair which is massively adjustable and comfy. It possibly falls down on the leather side of things. As I've not seen my home office for a week (other half has commandeered it and I'm on the sofa) I miss it. And my large screen. And desk.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

The other thing I should add is that my office is small so I can't have anything enormous!


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> We have the 'B' or medium across the whole company as far as I know.
> 
> Size guide here.
> https://www.hermanmiller.com/conten.../other/ap_sizefitref_classic_aeron_chairs.pdf


Thanks - cheapish refurb option here
https://corporatespec.com/product/refurbished-herman-miller-mirra-chair-grey-mesh-seat-black-back/


----------



## IanSmithCSE (30 Jun 2020)

Do you Dams Direct?

Dams are a wholesaler of a lot of designs you might recognise and Direct is their end user arm.

https://damsdirect.co.uk

None of their stuff is brilliant but I bought 3 chairs for £99 in totals and they lasted well over 15 years, but I had enough office space to rotate them each day.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Do you Dams Direct?
> 
> Dams are a wholesaler of a lot of designs you might recognise and Direct is their end user arm.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to pay for quality  Your 'none of their stuff is brilliant' doesn't really sound like what Iam seeking


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jun 2020)

I got one from staples yonks back. Still working well and comfy all day.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I got one from staples yonks back. Still working well and comfy all day.


Except they went bust yonks back


----------



## kynikos (30 Jun 2020)

I've had a few over the years and the best by far is my current one - a Herman Miller Aeron. It's supremely comfortable and I can happily spend more than a full working day sat in it. It would be a leap of faith but £500 should get you a good refurbed example.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

@Milkfloat I'm going for the refurbed Herman Miller Mirra. Best thing is...it comes fully assembled!


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

kynikos said:


> I've had a few over the years and the best by far is my current one - a Herman Miller Aeron. It's supremely comfortable and I can happily spend more than a full working day sat in it. It would be a leap of faith but £500 should get you a good refurbed example.


Thanks, I ordered the Mirra based on @Milkfloat saying he wouldn’t pay extra for the Aeron


----------



## flake99please (30 Jun 2020)

Anything in your local ikea perhaps?


----------



## kynikos (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Thanks, I ordered the Mirra based on @Milkfloat saying he wouldn’t pay extra for the Aeron


I'm sure you'll not be disappointed with it.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

flake99please said:


> Anything in your local ikea perhaps?


As above, I wanted something better than Ikea and there’s no way I’d go there at the moment!  Not being flat
Pack also an advantage!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (30 Jun 2020)

Am on a Herman Miller Aeron, bought s/h refurb. The original ergonomic chair launched in IIRC 1994 and still going strong for a reason, but yours will be good, too, I'm sure, and probably a little less bulky, which is clearly a consideration.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> There are some showrooms in London, I could cycle up. Just need to find out if they're open


Just to add...showrooms not yet open..


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> @Milkfloat I'm going for the refurbed Herman Miller Mirra. Best thing is...it comes fully assembled!


I am sure you will be happy with it, I love mine.


----------



## Mo1959 (30 Jun 2020)

I treated myself to a Kulik one a couple of years ago. Gets the office temp’s approval.


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I treated myself to a Kulik one a couple of years ago. Gets the office temp’s approval.
> View attachment 533463


That’s posh!


----------



## vickster (30 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I am sure you will be happy with it, I love mine.


Thanks, I realise that you posted Mirra 2 originally, the one I’ve ordered isn’t the 2, which is out of stock. Sure it’ll be right though.
I've ordered one of these to go with 
https://store.hermanmiller.co.uk/st...categoryID.71078700/parentCategoryID.71078600


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

The chair has already been dispatched with a next day service...can’t complain at that!


----------



## alicat (1 Jul 2020)

vickster said:


> @Milkfloat I'm going for the refurbed Herman Miller Mirra. Best thing is...it comes fully assembled!



Good choice. And if you don't get on with it, you should be able to sell it easily.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Jul 2020)

As general advice, I'd say don't buy Staples or Ikea. Quality is just not good enough. Go for second hand.

A decent office chair will have so many adjustable features that it can be made comfortable for anyone. I am currently sitting on a Steelcase chair, probably originally close to £800 but IIRC, cost about £150. Would highly recommend that brand as they are well thought of.


----------



## jamin100 (1 Jul 2020)

I ordered one for home which work paid for a couple of weeks back from this company
https://www.officereality.co.uk/prod/4863/performer-highh-back-task-chair

Its comfortable, and I can last 9+ hours a day in it without getting sore.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2020)

All a bit late for me, but good for others


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2020)




----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jul 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## vickster (2 Jul 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Good luck!


Hoping my brother will come and help as I’ve got a knackered back. Almost killed me just getting it through the porch and door!


----------



## DCLane (2 Jul 2020)

You could always just sit on the box


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Jul 2020)

I see you have a chair, I was gonna add a good gaming chair is a good idea, a friend has some and they are massively comfortable and highly adjustable.

I got my chair from office furniture online I can sit in it all day with no issue, my space is small as well.


----------



## Buck (3 Jul 2020)

I was going to suggest the Mirra. We have 2 and they are supremely comfortable. You just need to spend 15 mins adjusting it to fit you and make sure you sit back in it to get the full lumbar and thigh support.


----------



## icowden (5 Jul 2020)

I wanted this:-





But my wife tells me that we need to have this:-





Apparently my idea doesn't suit the room. We have agreed that her idea is best...


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2020)

icowden said:


> I wanted this:-
> 
> View attachment 534210


That really is quite the ugliest bit of furniture imaginable. It wouldn’t look out of place in the bargain corner of the DFS clearance warehouse


----------



## Bonefish Blues (5 Jul 2020)

Your wife is right.


----------



## vickster (5 Jul 2020)

All sorted, looks new!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Sep 2020)

vickster said:


> All sorted, looks new!


How are you getting on with it? I suspect I will have to move inside over the coming weeks as it gets colder & need a new chait.


----------



## vickster (13 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> How are you getting on with it? I suspect I will have to move inside over the coming weeks as it gets colder & need a new chait.


It’s comfortable enough when sitting, but with joint and muscle issues exacerbated but with injuries from bike accident, I’m never not going to be as stiff as a board when I stand up after any time sitting on any chair!

Certainly the product and retailer are spot on


----------



## bikingdad90 (13 Sep 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> I see you have a chair, I was gonna add a good gaming chair is a good idea, a friend has some and they are massively comfortable and highly adjustable.
> 
> I got my chair from office furniture online I can sit in it all day with no issue, my space is small as well.



That organised mess would drive me mad! Couldn’t work in a room like that without tidying and putting everything away properly on in nice boxes!


----------



## Phaeton (13 Sep 2020)

What's the difference between a Mirra & a Mirra 2, apart from £150?


----------



## bruce1530 (13 Sep 2020)

We refurbished offices at work a couple of years ago, and standardised on Senator chairs - something like this https://www.hjh-office.co.uk/SENATOR-Professional-Office-Chair.html - although there are several variants. I think list price is around 250, we paid much less, but were buying 100. Over the 2 years since we got them, one has broken, and was replaced under warranty.

I reckon around 90% of staff are happy with them. A few have specialised chairs, following occupational health referrals, and a couple say “I preferred my old hard chair from the old office" - so they kept that.

We also put the mesh-backed variant - which is surprisingly comfortable - into public areas where they get a fair amount of abuse (from students) and they seem to have survived well.


----------



## Johnno260 (14 Sep 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> That organised mess would drive me mad! Couldn’t work in a room like that without tidying and putting everything away properly on in nice boxes!


It's better now, most of it was the wife's stuff and that's her organised mess I wasn't allowed to touch! haha


----------



## Phaeton (14 Sep 2020)

Johnno260 said:


> It's better now, most of it was the wife's stuff and that's her organised mess I wasn't allowed to touch! haha


That's not a mess, that's tidy compared to mine


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What's the difference between a Mirra & a Mirra 2, apart from £150?


Nothing that I could discern, a slight update? I don’t think the company I used had the 2 at the time. You could email corporate spec and asked, they were very responsive


----------



## PK99 (14 Sep 2020)

@vickster there is a great second hand office equipment shop near Wimbledon Chase station - not far from you! 

I've bought from there many times over the past 25 years - chairs, plan chests, filing cabinets, desks - all top brands and top quality. He seems to have a deal with office clearance people who drop off loads on a random basis, but often he has a good range of quality office chairs mostly in near perfect condition

The Furniture Centre
Address: 335 Kingston Rd, Wimbledon Chase, London SW20 8JX

Hours: 
*Closed* ⋅Mon and Tuesday
Opens 10AM Wed

Phone: 020 8543 6066

https://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/secondhand-shops/8267-the-furniture-centre


----------



## vickster (14 Sep 2020)

PK99 said:


> @vickster there is a great second hand office equipment shop near Wimbledon Chase station - not far from you!
> 
> I've bought from there many times over the past 25 years - chairs, plan chests, filing cabinets, desks - all top brands and top quality. He seems to have a deal with office clearance people who drop off loads on a random basis, but often he has a good range of quality office chairs mostly in near perfect condition
> 
> ...


Yep I actually bought my last chair there (now with my brother). They were shut during lockdown, hence buying online


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Sep 2020)

Phaeton said:


> What's the difference between a Mirra & a Mirra 2, apart from £150?



The Mirra 2 is a smaller frame, lighter and uses more fabric.

https://www.solidsmack.com/design/herman-miller-introduces-mirra-2-chairs-sleek-new-design/


----------



## Phaeton (12 Nov 2020)

Ordered a Mirra chair on the strength of this thread, but I'm finding that it is sinking very slowly, takes about a week, to get from the height I set it to getting to the bottom, anyone else noticed this, pretty sure when we had these chairs years ago in another company they never sunk, or am I using rose tinted glasses?


----------



## PK99 (12 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Ordered a Mirra chair on the strength of this thread, but I'm finding that it is sinking very slowly, takes about a week, to get from the height I set it to getting to the bottom, anyone else noticed this, pretty sure when we had these chairs years ago in another company they never sunk, or am I using rose tinted glasses?



Have you put on weight in the intervening years?


----------



## Bonefish Blues (12 Nov 2020)

Sometimes happens with my Aeron.

Sometimes doesn't. Odd.

Daughter is prime suspect.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Nov 2020)

PK99 said:


> Have you put on weight in the intervening years?


Possibly, probably, but not convinced that is the issue.


Bonefish Blues said:


> Sometimes happens with my Aeron.
> Sometimes doesn't. Odd.
> Daughter is prime suspect.


Nobody home apart from the wife, the cat & the dog, but I don't suspect any of them


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Nov 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Ordered a Mirra chair on the strength of this thread, but I'm finding that it is sinking very slowly, takes about a week, to get from the height I set it to getting to the bottom, anyone else noticed this, pretty sure when we had these chairs years ago in another company they never sunk, or am I using rose tinted glasses?


Mine has never done this - if it is under warranty I would contact them. IIRC they have a very long warranty.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Nov 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> Mine has never done this - if it is under warranty I would contact them. IIRC they have a very long warranty.


That's what I thought, hence why I was asking it anyone else has experienced it


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2020)

No issue with the refurbed one I bought in lockdown (and I'm certainly not light). Sounds like an issue with yours


----------

